# Good low/slow flow portafilter basket



## heinsmit (9 mo ago)

I have an IMS competition portafilter basket which is notiriously high flow, needing a finer grind all else equal. I am often coming up against the limits of my grinder for fineness without being able to build sufficient pressure for a good extraction. Looking online, people tend to recommend the Espresso Parts HQ baskets as the best non-precision filter basket with a slower flow, but as far as I can tell these aren't available in the UK. What do you use when not using a precision filter basket?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you answered your own question, the problem is with your grinder, not being able to go fine enough.
The other factor that can cause fast flow is stale / dried out beans.
If you find one of the baskets mentioned I do not think it will solve your problem.
What is your machine and what is your grinder ?.


----------



## heinsmit (9 mo ago)

My machine is a Lelit Elizabeth and the grinder is a Solo bought new with SSP burrs installed.

My delay in replying is because I went down a bit of a rabbit hole and ultimately ended up realigning the burrs. Inserting a lower-flow basket did help slow the shots down but, as you say, it shouldn't be getting to the point where my grinder can't go fine enough. I assumed alignment would be alright out of the box but I was clearly wrong. Now having gone through that pain, everything is much better!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

SSP burrs will run fast esp if Hu 

Will also look like crap, and thin 
Go by taste


----------

